# HR24 dying - can you tell me which part?



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello, first I would like to say thinks in advance for the help!

After leaving the receiver on all night I walk into the room to find one of my HR24s makes sounds like when you first plug it in (fans start, i think under the noise of the fan I hear the hard drive spin, etc) for about 3 seconds. Then it goes off completely very briefly, then it tries to boot again and makes all the same noises, then it briefly dies again, over and over. IS this common enough where someone can tell me there is a 95% chance it is the hard drive, or a 90% chance it is the power supply?


I own all of my receivers and I am the second owner on all of them so I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to do anything and I have no kind of warranty.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was thinking about trying a hard drive since its the easiest part to buy. Does anyone know if that is incorrect?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To test if it's just the HD, you could add one as an external. Save a lot of time if you install a new HD and find it's something else. 

I trust you've reset it?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> I was thinking about trying a hard drive since its the easiest part to buy. Does anyone know if that is incorrect?


The HDD is the least likely thing to cause the symptoms you report. Might well be the power supply. Is that a 24-500 by any chance? If it is the PS, you'll play hell trying to find one. Tell us what model it is and we might be able to help.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> To test if it's just the HD, you could add one as an external. Save a lot of time if you install a new HD and find it's something else.
> 
> I trust you've reset it?


I really doubt it's the HDD, but if folks have an external device and a known good HDD, it is the easiest way to find out if the HDD is shot. I've had some bad HDDs, but none with the symptoms the TS reports.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> I really doubt it's the HDD, but if folks have an external device and a known good HDD, it is the easiest way to find out if the HDD is shot. I've had some bad HDDs, but none with the symptoms the TS reports.
> 
> Rich


Yup. My initial thinking was that the PSU is bad.

- Merg


----------



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

How about adding the protection plan to your account, then wait a month and make a claim. Leave the protection plan in place long term for good karma and a clear conscience.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich said:


> The HDD is the least likely thing to cause the symptoms you report. Might well be the power supply. Is that a 24-500 by any chance? If it is the PS, you'll play hell trying to find one. Tell us what model it is and we might be able to help.
> 
> Rich


Thank you very much!

It is a HR24-200. I was worried when you said that because I knew two of them were -500's but the only one with a problem is -200. Please tell me this PSU is much easier to find  If not, can a variable PSU be used?

Thanks again


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> It is a HR24-200. I was worried when you said that because I knew two of them were -500's but the only one with a problem is -200. Please tell me this PSU is much easier to find  If not, can a variable PSU be used?
> 
> Thanks again


I don't think the PS boards are interchangeable from model to model and the only way we could find one was to purchase an HR of that model from eBay or CL that's selling for parts. You can usually get them for less than $100. Just make sure the unit you buy "powers up". We (my friend and I) found several on eBay for our 24-500s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> It is a HR24-200. I was worried when you said that because I knew two of them were -500's but the only one with a problem is -200. Please tell me this PSU is much easier to find  If not, can a variable PSU be used?
> 
> Thanks again


One of the problems you're gonna run into is the relative rarity of 24-200s. I haven't seen many on eBay or CL. I'll let you know if I do.

Rich


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

I looked at everything on Ebay and nothing was for the HR24. Are any of the others compatible? I did see an H24 but it seems like it would produce less power than needed since it was meant for a receiver that does not have a hard drive. Is there a way to double check?

I ordered a 2TB hd to put in it so I'll be able to test that theory when it arrives (I wanted to upgrade size anyway).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would recommend you call for someone proficient in repairs of such devices.
Your choosing path (asking basic questions ) leading nowhere.

Two possible real ways to fix your HR24: a) become a repairman, means be like a working person in TV repair shop b) give your box to such person.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would recommend you call for someone proficient in repairs of such devices.
> Your choosing path (asking basic questions ) leading nowhere.
> 
> Two possible real ways to fix your HR24: a) become a repairman, means be like a working person in TV repair shop b) give your box to such person.


I can tell him how to fix it, but I can't find a cheap 24-200 that I'd need for the parts.

Nobody, apparently, sells power supplys for the 24s. I've had great success with the 24-500 PSs, but finding one for the 200s seems impossible.

Rich


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I would recommend you call for someone proficient in repairs of such devices.
> Your choosing path (asking basic questions ) leading nowhere.
> 
> Two possible real ways to fix your HR24: a) become a repairman, means be like a working person in TV repair shop b) give your box to such person.


Rich thanks for all your answers!

To anyone suggesting alternatives instead of answers- you must have too much free time. You know you arent helping me and yet you still post. I thought this forum would have more technically minded people.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't get it ... Actually Rich in posts #9 and 10 painted the common picture, but you still think about something easy as changing windshield's vipers.

How to teach you to be a repairman of the complicated enough devices, if you don't have basic knowledge ?

It would take much more time and energy than just holding your hands remotely and answering irrelevant questions...

May be I have more time to post here, but you definitely didn't look what technical level of my posts to not judge blindly.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

I either missed or forgot what Rich said in post #9 about them not being interchangeable from model to model and specifically stating the HR model is different. I'm sorry. And it sounds like everyone is in agreement that it is as simple as windshield wiper blades if I find a HR24-200 with a working power supply.

I emailed this guy last night 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190723224750&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

asking if he could plug it up and listen for the fans and/or hd. Thanks again Rich  And I guess thanks to you too pecker head for having me reread post #9.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't need to demonstrate your ability to humiliate ppl here. Seems to me you're good in it.

As to troubleshooting and fixing device, you must start from obvious steps: get DMM and measure voltages on all PSU rails. It would easy task for 7th grade student. All these levels usually written on silk screen near of inter-board connectors.
At least small thing I could teach you, if not good manners.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Call this place, or go to the website.
http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr.php


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I should mention: that symptoms what was presented in OP's first post, mostly describing main board problem than PSU. This conclusion based on practical experience fixing many DVRs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> I either missed or forgot what Rich said in post #9 about them not being interchangeable from model to model and specifically stating the HR model is different. I'm sorry. And it sounds like everyone is in agreement that it is as simple as windshield wiper blades if I find a HR24-200 with a working power supply.
> 
> I emailed this guy last night
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190723224750&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> ...


You have to know whether or not the front panel lights go on when the HR is powered up to determine if the PS is good or not. No lights, don't buy it. Ask the seller that question.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Call this place, or go to the website.
> http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr.php


Last time I called them, they told me they don't sell power supplys for the HR24s or any D* model. They'll fix it for an unholy price, but they have to be going the same route I do to get the working power supplys.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I should mention: that symptoms what was presented in OP's first post, mostly describing main board problem than PSU. This conclusion based on practical experience fixing many DVRs.


Calm down, Pete. He reported the same symptoms I saw on three 24-500s recently and replacing the PS board fixed each one of them.

But I just reread the thread and have another question for the TS. I'll ask him in another post.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> I either missed or forgot what Rich said in post #9 about them not being interchangeable from model to model and specifically stating the HR model is different. I'm sorry. And it sounds like everyone is in agreement that it is as simple as windshield wiper blades if I find a HR24-200 with a working power supply.
> 
> I emailed this guy last night
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190723224750&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> ...


Do the front panel lights come on when you plug in the 24-200?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> Calm down, Pete. He reported the same symptoms I saw on three 24-500s recently and replacing the PS board fixed each one of them.
> 
> But I just reread the thread and have another question for the TS. I'll ask him in another post.
> 
> Rich


I'm calm ... But I feel something doesn't smell right in your description. How that bad PSUs could turn on a fan (+12V rail), light up LEDs (+5V and +3.3V rails ?) ?
Major question would be the same - did you measure all rails on bad PSUes ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm calm ... But I feel something doesn't smell right in your description. How that bad PSUs could turn on a fan (+12V rail), light up LEDs (+5V and +3.3V rails ?) ?
> Major question would be the same - did you measure all rails on bad PSUes ?


So far, on three 24-500s, I've heard the HDD spinning and the fan, very briefly, spin and stop. I can see no other way the HDD can get power except from the power supply board. I never said that you see the front panel lit and have a bad PS. If you don't have front panel illumination, it seems to be caused by a bad PS board. A board with more than one output. So, the HDD spins and the fan tries to and the front panel isn't lit up at all. Bad PS.

And no...I didn't measure any voltage and I have no idea what a "rail" is. I keep saying I'm extremely lazy and replacing the PS board and having the HR work properly again is enough for me. It's quick and easy and you need no technical ability other than how to use a Torx wrench and pull connectors apart. Literally a ten minute job once you get the cover off. That's taking your time.

Measure the voltage of a rail.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Measure the voltage of a rail...


That would take a minute and you'll know if it PSU or mainboard. You'll not guess but have a knowledge. :lol:

BTW, nice good DMM for such home projects is $5-$10. Only.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> That would take a minute and you'll know if it PSU or mainboard. You'll not guess but have a knowledge. :lol:
> 
> BTW, nice good DMM for such home projects is $5-$10. Only.


I've got a huge Fluke, but using it is too much like work... :lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What is the model ? I like those huge display of 286.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> What is the model ? I like those huge display of 286.


I dunno, I was given it after my original Fluke exploded because it wasn't properly protected. After the explosion, we had people from Fluke (or whoever makes them) attend the Incident Review and they vowed to make changes to the new Flukes. All our old Flukes were gathered and we got the new Flukes a week or so later. Our law dept. was all over them.

Same thing happened with Bobcats many years later. They used to be wide open in front and a contractor had a three quarter horse electric motor fall out of the scoop and injure his leg. We quickly welded heavy screening on the Bobcats we had on site and I do believe that Bobcat offers the protective screen doors as an option now. Didn't then.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> What is the model ? I like those huge display of 286.


Just checked it, it's a Model 25. I've had it since ~ 1980. Thing's about half as big as a Simpson analog MM. The one that exploded was as long, but very thin and could be carried in my pocket. It was great for tight spaces.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Really old ... matching his owner.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich said:


> Do the front panel lights come on when you plug in the 24-200?
> 
> Rich


I will re-assemble it, plug it up, and report back.

Thanks all


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And measure voltages (rails) - then post here too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Really old ... matching his owner.


Still works well...much like its owner.... :lol:

I hated lugging that thing around on my tool belt. Still, it works well.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good to hear that. Hope next time you'll measure voltages (rails) on any PSU what will comes to your hands: working or not and will post results to teach some "cowboys" to proper method of diagnostic of such devices .


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

If someone is going to the trouble of measuring voltage coming out of a power supply trying to figure out if its bad. They might as well go ahead and do component level repair instead of searching ebay for a used one. Much cheaper and might actually learn something doing it that way, if they don't make it explode instead.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Good to hear that. Hope next time you'll measure voltages (rails) on any PSU what will comes to your hands: working or not and will post results to teach some "cowboys" to proper method of diagnostic of such devices .


I have absolutely no idea what a rail is.... :nono2:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's an engineering term for voltage lines.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> It's an engineering term for voltage lines.


That sorta clears things up...sorta.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich said:


> That sorta clears things up...sorta.
> 
> Rich


Rich, you know how on pc power supplies there is usually a +5v, +12v, sometimes a +3.3v, etc....outputs, those are referred to as rails. Sometimes when a psu goes bad only one of the rails goes bad, say the +12v....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Rich, you know how on pc power supplies there is usually a +5v, +12v, sometimes a +3.3v, etc....outputs, those are referred to as rails. Sometimes when a psu goes bad only one of the rails goes bad, say the +12v....


PC power supplys seem a lot simpler to troubleshoot than the power supplys on the HR24s, but I don't think it really matters (to me, at least), if the front panel lights don't work the PS seems to be bad. I've only replaced 3 boards, but all 3 boards turned dead 24-500s into working 500s. To me a ten minute job to fix something is better than spending hours troubleshooting components.

I've done a lot of troubleshooting and it was always under pressure. Nobody cared what I did as long as I got the equipment running. I just never had time to "fix" a component part.

Appreciate the explanation, that was a good analogy.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's just a couple minutes: using your old good Fluke 25 and measure all 5(!) rails.

It would cut any guess what happened: PSU or main board failed ? 

These LED are not for such diagnostics. They could, they could not lite up if PSU is partially dead. 

Remember - the LED are controlling by CPU, what is actually need one 3.3V rail, so if +5V or/and +12V is down, you'll see the lights, but your box will not functioning properly.

Perhaps it was just your 'luck' - the model and its PSU are shows consistent point of failures. What would be good to know, but not good enough to spread over to all models and to other particular device.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> It's just a couple minutes: using your old good Fluke 25 and measure all 5(!) rails.
> 
> It would cut any guess what happened: PSU or main board failed ?
> 
> ...


I've got a feeling that if the front panel is dead on any of the 24s, the first place to look would be the PS board. Only takes a couple minutes to replace it if you have a good one on hand (and I do). Seems like a sensible approach to me.

One more note, if I can't solder a connection with a blow torch, I don't want to do it. I had several nice soldering irons and other soldering contraptions when I was with the tools and I never used them. Not that I can't solder, I just don't like to do it.

Rich


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Just wanted to jump into the general discussion of measuring power supplies. Computer power supplies (atx) can be easy to diagnose if you are familiar with shorting the green wire to one of the black wires which is essentially the power on switch for that type of power supply. Otherwise all you would ever have working was a single 5v lead.

While I have repaired my fair share of receivers I havent really opened one since a D12. Even if the "rails" (never heard this term outside of PCs) are labeled that does not mean you will be able to measure them all unless the unit is fully up and working properly. In an "off" state usually there is only either a "stand by voltage" of 5v or 3v, if the lines are labeled one will be referred to as SB since it may have a separate 5v that has more current supply. So a line labeled 12v not working simply means that the "main" board has not given the power supply the command to turn on.

If you know how to "force" the power supply into an on state outside of a receiver or a TV that does not mean under the normal load the 12v will be a stable 12v. Just like your car battery may read close to 12v on a voltmeter but when the heavy duty starter kicks in that voltage drops to a level that will not even spin the starter like in Ford trucks that have heavy duty starter motors.

As P stated earlier I too would lean on the main board being the problem rather than the PS but that is why it really is a guess without actually doing some testing. For me the receivers I fixed over the years the older they were the power supplies were more common the newer ones were almost always the main. 

Whats unique in this instance is the device in question is almost never owned by the end user so finding a used one that you can just swap parts out of is rare. Then there is the fact that this is the newest simple DVR, so finding parts to fix HR20 models would be a more likely scenario.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BL,

You bring here little more noise then necessary ... If we will start discuss how PSU working for a eBook then it will be more complicated then you brought from PC world.


FYI, DVR and receiver's PSU are working regardless on/off mode. So the PSU constantly holding all ralis/voltages.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bigglebowski said:


> Just wanted to jump into the general discussion of measuring power supplies. Computer power supplies (atx) can be easy to diagnose if you are familiar with shorting the green wire to one of the black wires which is essentially the power on switch for that type of power supply. Otherwise all you would ever have working was a single 5v lead.
> 
> While I have repaired my fair share of receivers I havent really opened one since a D12. Even if the "rails" (never heard this term outside of PCs) are labeled that does not mean you will be able to measure them all unless the unit is fully up and working properly. In an "off" state usually there is only either a "stand by voltage" of 5v or 3v, if the lines are labeled one will be referred to as SB since it may have a separate 5v that has more current supply. So a line labeled 12v not working simply means that the "main" board has not given the power supply the command to turn on.
> 
> ...


I think the HR20-700s have an integrated PS with the motherboard. Don't remember opening any 21s.

I don't really remember if the 24's PS has any voltage markings on them, I'll look the next time I open one of mine up. They (at least the 24-500s) don't have any voltage markings on them that I can remember. And they connect to the motherboard by many pin connectors. Don't remember seeing any voltage markings on them, either. They're just not like the PC power supplys. Every one of them I've seen had the marking on the wires. Not so on the 24-500s.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't worry Rich, this is pretty standard PSU, integrated or not; usually there are +3.3V/+5V/+9V or +12V, could be +7V, and +20V (for LNBF), also could be OVP line (not a rail, but a signal: +2.5V if it's normal ). You'll get it in no time, baby !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Don't worry Rich, this is pretty standard PSU, integrated or not; usually there are +3.3V/+5V/+9V or +12V, could be +7V, and +20V (for LNBF), also could be OVP line (not a rail, but a signal: +2.5V if it's normal ). You'll get it in no time, baby !


No, I won't. No matter how much you push me, I'm not gonna sit down and dissect a PS. I'd rather just put a good PS in and if that doesn't work, I'll get a replacement. I can't imagine sitting down with that monstrous Fluke and picking apart a PS.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No need make it more complicated then it is.  
It will take a couple minutes to check 10 wires total. C'mon !

You don't need "dissect" that !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> No need make it more complicated then it is.
> It will take a couple minutes to check 10 wires total. C'mon !
> 
> You don't need "dissect" that !


Have you seen a 24's PS?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would if you'll post a picture of it here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would if you'll post a picture of it here.


And you already know I'm not gonna take a picture of it... :lol:

Rich


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Meanwhile....:backtotop

Which was a question by an individual who was having trouble with his particular DVR...not a technical discussion of how a PS works...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tsk, tsk, tsk ...


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

The damn thing powered on and stayed on. It did this the 1 other time I left it unplugged for a few days but when I woke up the next day it was not working (making the rev-ing sound of fans and/or hd booting for a fraction of a second, then dying, then retrying). I'll have to wait until it fails to tell you if the lights on the front come on while it attempts to turn on.

Rich, thanks for the link!

P Smith, your more technical posts are what I thought I would find at this forum in the first place. Tomorrow if you still think its a good idea (after reading what I just said) I will figure out how to do what you have suggested.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

Robert L said:


> If someone is going to the trouble of measuring voltage coming out of a power supply trying to figure out if its bad. They might as well go ahead and do component level repair instead of searching ebay for a used one. Much cheaper and might actually learn something doing it that way, if they don't make it explode instead.


I replaced capacitors on a monitor. I didn't know **** about it but it was such a common problem there was a guide I followed like a good monkey. IS there one for this?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dan42353 said:


> Rich, thanks for the link!
> 
> P Smith, your more technical posts are what I thought I would find at this forum in the first place. Tomorrow if you still think its a good idea (after reading what I just said) I will figure out how to do what you have suggested.


What Link did Rich give you as I would like to have that Link also as I guided Rich to PSmith to get PS Info from him so can you share that Link with me also?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> What Link did Rich give you as I would like to have that Link also as I guided Rich to PSmith to get PS Info from him so can you share that Link with me also?


I didn't send him the link, Rich. I just told him I found a cheap working (supposedly, it is eBay, after all) 24-200 that he could buy and cannibalize for parts. It "probably" has a good PS. Worth a shot anyhow.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rich said:


> I didn't send him the link, Rich. I just told him I found a cheap leased working (supposedly, it is eBay, after all) 24-200 that he could buy and cannibalize for parts. It "probably" has a good PS. Worth a shot anyhow.


That's OK I'm sure.

The visual image of RichieRich doing "surgery" inside an HR24 would closely resemble a MASH episode most likely. 

_[Did I just say that out loud....?......sorry RR]_


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's OK I'm sure.
> 
> The visual image of RichieRich doing "surgery" inside an HR24 would closely resemble a MASH episode most likely.
> 
> _[Did I just say that out loud....?......sorry RR]_


Not gonna touch that..... :lol:

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Rich said:


> I didn't send him the link, Rich. I just told him I found a *cheap leased working *(supposedly, it is eBay, after all) 24-200 that he could buy and cannibalize for parts. It "probably" has a good PS. Worth a shot anyhow.
> 
> Rich


Unless I'm reading this wrong, I don't think anyone should be buying a leased receiver for parts...that would be "bad". An owned one, ok...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Unless I'm reading this wrong, I don't think anyone should be buying a leased receiver for parts...that would be "bad". An owned one, ok...


Neither eBay nor D* apparently cares much about what's sold on eBay. I've talked to the Access Card folks about this and they say there's not much that can be done (a paraphrase, of course). eBay, naturally, does absolutely nothing to help D*. If the only way to get a PS is to buy an HR for ~ $50 on eBay, then I gotta say go for it. Not all of them are leased, I call ACT practically everyday while trolling eBay for owned HRs.

Rich


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

It seems to me that you could use any part from a leased receiver to fix an identical owned receiver except the main board. The HD gets re-written and nothing else has any form of self identity right?

P.S. What about the damn thing working for a day? I'm assuming that points to mainboard or very rare types of failure with the hd or PS but I'd love to get the pros to confirm it.


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll let everyone know what happens when the new PS arrives. Thanks for the help


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

The new power supply unit arrived. Important details:

1. In the original post I forgot to mention one time after leaving it unplugged for a few days the receiver worked when I plugged it up. When I woke up the next day it was doing that reving up noise and trying to boot over and over just like it did the other times.

2. I put in the new power supply unit and the same thing happened as in #1. It worked for about 10 hours.

3. without the top on I see that the fan does not run 100% of the time. Does it cut off possibly in a passive mode when less heat is beign produced or is there a fan/mainboard problem?

4. Can I try the hard drive from the unit I bought on ebay for parts? Do I need to format it first so it doesn't try to boot as normal? (I heard the receiver preps the drive and fixes everything with a new drive but with one that was previously used in a hr24-200 I thought it might be a recipe for disaster.

5. The 2tb drive I bought is too thick for the HR24-200. Any recommended solutions?

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I emphasize a few times, you got what I thought. Bad or malfunctioning mainboard.

About drives, copy especailly: we had many dedicated threads with a lot of knowledge; just get there and read before. Same for the question about height of a drive for your HR24.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dan42353 said:


> The new power supply unit arrived. Important details:
> 
> 1. In the original post I forgot to mention one time after leaving it unplugged for a few days the receiver worked when I plugged it up. When I woke up the next day it was doing that reving up noise and trying to boot over and over just like it did the other times.
> 
> ...


Damn, I thought the PS was the problem for sure. Yeah, you can take out the HDD from the other HR and try it. Probably won't make any difference, but it's worth a shot. It should boot right up. I think it might be time to give up on the 200 and get a replacement.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> As I emphasize a few times, you got what I thought. Bad or malfunctioning mainboard.
> 
> About drives, copy especailly: we had many dedicated threads with a lot of knowledge; just get there and read before. Same for the question about height of a drive for your HR24.


Kudos, Pete! You were right!

Rich


----------



## dan42353 (Aug 14, 2011)

Update: I pulled the power cord without putting it in sleep mode first and it broke again. It would just rev-up for 2 seconds, and try again, and try again. I left it alone for a few days and just like the other 2 times it mysteriously started. I have left the top off the receiver and I have not yanked the cord out at an inappropriate time for 2-3 weeks and I only had 1 problem. I walked in the room one day and the receiver was unresponsive. In the past when it had a problem I would walk in and find it trying to rev-up over and over. This was just like it was dead. But I hit the reset button and everything was fine. 

I realize this topic is dead but it might help someone else doing a search in the future. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You should never just pull the plug on your dvr if you can help it. You shouldnt even do it when you "put it to sleep". The correct method if you want to pull the plug and do a clean shutdown, is to go into the menu and choose *restart* receiver, be careful NOT to choose *reset* receiver. It will after a minute or so turn off all the lights on the unit and begin to restart, then pull the power cord before the lights come back on. If your dvr is completely unresponsive to remote commands, then the red button reset should be used. Only pull the plug as a last resort.


----------

